# I took a hit today!



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

My poor wife got the mail today :drama:

Stubby went and bombed me good.










Stubby was sending me these and I'm sending him some wood to play with.
Well ya better watch out Stubby cause it's gonna be a heavy box!!!

Thanks!!

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

What a hit! Great selection of cigars! Nice job Stubby!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet hit! :tu


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm dying to try those NUB's!!!
Tomorrow at 4pm hawaii time.

My stock took a hit this weekend as a BOTL was here from San Diego and I burned 3 one day and 4 the other..........Each!.............NICE!!!

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

look like some great cigars!!!

its always nice burning some great cigars with fellow brothers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice enjoy!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool Pete wish I was on Hawaii time. I would love to get out that way some time. Those look like some good sticks nice Stubby.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy,

Hiding out on an island didn't even save you, how can any of the rest of us be safe LOL


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

nice looking stuff there, enjoy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit on HI Stubby!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!! Makes your mouth water just looking at the pics!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice pics. gotta love cigar poorrnnn


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

That is some carnage for sure. I apologize to your wife and hope she wasn't injured in the blast.

Hope you enjoy them Pete!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good looking sticks, enjoy!


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice selection :smoke2:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Great hit. Very nice selection of sticks.:smoke2:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice hit.


----------

